# How to kill a willow tree?



## Mooselover

there's a willow tree that is planted wayyy to close to the plumbing of this house. i thought that maybe the people that put the fence up killed it but NOOOO!!!! has beautiful new growth that appears to be happier than anything else in the yard:flame:. 

how do i kill it for good? i have a baby moose so i'd prefer to stay away from anything toxic. 

moose-thanks!!


----------



## Ray

I have a link for you if you have google translate or foxlingo, you can read 40 or 50 languages by just searching, anyway heres a link that says willows are a favorite food of moose. check it out, 

http://translate.google.com/transla...allery/main/moose/gallery_main_moose_food.htm


----------



## frankva

Cut it low to the ground. Roundup concentrate, full strength, on trunk or stem ends.


----------



## steff bugielski

drive copper nails into the trunk. It will die


----------



## ChristieAcres

That is a great natural tip, Steff! I also garden organically, so filing that one away.

Mooselover- Hope you get that taken care of as Willows destroy plumbing and water lines, as you know. Always wonder why they are planted so close to homes... If there is a place on your property, far from your home? You can take a twig off the Willow, stick it in in water, and when it roots, plant far from your home. It also works to plant the stick, but better to do during cool weather. Google propagating with willow water, and you might want a tree around. I recently bought a Golden Willow, planted it 1/2 an acre away from our home. I'll be planting some Curly Willows in the next few days (also far from our home).


----------



## frankva

steff bugielski said:


> drive copper nails into the trunk. It will die


Cool. Any idea how many it would take to toast a good sized tree? Say a 12" poplar.

Got one near the power line that I would like to go away.


----------



## Ruby

We have onr that came up volentarly right behind our trailer. the willow "feathers" are blowing all over the place. DH just said he wish that wasn't there.


----------



## ronbre

i had a weeping willow that was huge, cut it to the ground and it died and didn't resprout..but i'm not sure about yours..it might be more vigorous species or your climate..i'm in Michigan


----------



## 57plymouth

Salt or gasoline. Either one will kill anything. I know the gasoline isn't very organic, but it sure is effective.


----------



## steff bugielski

frankva said:


> Cool. Any idea how many it would take to toast a good sized tree? Say a 12" poplar.
> 
> Got one near the power line that I would like to go away.


!/2 dozen or so should do the trick.


----------



## carasel

cut it down and pour salt on the stump. if you can drill holes in the stump. then fill with salt.
slower way is to keep putting salt around the the base of the tree. before you cut it down.


----------



## billfosburgh

copper nails for sure. you can also drill some holes in the trunk & put copper sulfate in them


----------



## whatrset

I like the salt idea, but I'd ring the tree with an axe to cut the fluid flow under the bark. It has worked well even on tallow trees! (And I rid a yard of an old yellow poplar that way too. Killed every sprout.


----------



## Danaus29

frankva, if the tree is in your power lines call the electric company and ask if they will cut it for you. Here it is illegal for the homeowner or anyone except an electric company contractor to remove or even prune a tree that is in or close to the power lines. We had 2 removed for free last summer.


----------



## frankva

They wouldn't drop it. Not an issue yet. Too much lean for me to to get after.

Probably will just let it be.


----------



## Mooselover

Ray said:


> I have a link for you if you have google translate or foxlingo, you can read 40 or 50 languages by just searching, anyway heres a link that says willows are a favorite food of moose. check it out,
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...allery/main/moose/gallery_main_moose_food.htm


thanks Ray...but so sorry for the confusion. my baby moose is a dog and that's his nickname. 

although, i am very fond over the other moose's


----------

